# Pain on the right hand side only - bladder infection?



## Arctix (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am 20 weeks pregnant, and have had pains on the right hand side of my abdomen since last night, around the level of my hip. They started quite sharp, but are now dull pains, mostly when I get up or walk around a lot. 
Does this sound like something I should be worried about? I phoned the hospital, they seemed to think it was probably a bladder infection, but I have no pain when urinating. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be a bladder infection, or it may be your ligaments. However, if it carries on and is always there, just in that right side, you need to ring them back and go in to be seen,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

